# Good Luck Vibes For Sidney



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He goes to have his furry teabag operation tomorrow. The first guinea pig I have ever had neutered :s so not sure what to expect. Is there anything I should do differently with him when he comes home? How long before he can go with females? I spoke to a rescue lady and she said a week?

Can you send good vibes this way please?

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi i dont know about how long to keep him separate before introducing to the females but with bunnies its 6 weeks til hormones die down etc.

I hope all goes well. Im sending positive healing vibes for Sidney.

Sidney is gorgeous btw xxxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck Sidney!! xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Good luck sydney! xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He's back and all went well 
He is a bit miserable and isnt very interested in food, I will have to make sure he has eaten by tomorrow. They gave him Metaclopromide so his guts wouldnt stop so he should be ok.
He is inside for tonight and will see how he is tomorrow.
Thanks for the good vibes 

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

aww im glad all went well. :thumbup:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Glad He's okay!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Had his check up on Monday, the nurse says there is minimal swelling, he's hydrated and "pink" and all looks well with the wound, he hasnt been tampering with it. He is back in his hutch(has been since Friday) and he has been eating great  Now I just have to find a couple of girls! Which seem to be in short supply at the moment!

*Heidi*


----------

